# Difficult time finding insurance



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

For the past two weeks I've been attempting to find an insurance company that will work with me.
I'd like liability coverage for selling honey and for placing hives on someone elses land.

I've contacted:
State Farm
Erie
Farm Burea (which directed me to Nationwide)
Nationwide
Lititz Mutual (who directed me to a local agent)
Westfield (who directed me to a local agent)

Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

We have an agent here in KY the advertises beekeeping insurance. All I have is the ph# 1-866-456-2572. Don't know if it will help but may be able to direct you t someone.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I use Encompass (CNA) and they added Incidental Farming for less than $100/year. I do have my car, home and umbrella policy with them, so that's why it was just an add-on.


----------



## wannabeefarms (Apr 17, 2012)

Our provincial bee association (ontariobee.ca) offers insurance to members. It is offered through the cooperators insurance company. I'm not sure if they have coverage in the USA or not. Maybe check with your local association for contacts.


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

Forgot to mention I also left a message with our state organization to see what they have to say.


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Currently I have around 40 hives at 8 locations. About half of them are in my back yard here in town. I have Farm Bureau insurance. Had an agent talk to us this year to update their records. Mentioned my bees. They changed my policy to include liability insurance against the bees in all 8 locations. Since each apiary is not very large and they wanted total acerage the agent told me to put 1 acre for each location. I just got to notices from them this week. One was a cancellation of my policy and the other is a renewal policy with "farm" for my property and includes all locations.

Farm Bureau is the only insurance company I have dealt with for most of my life. Both in SC and here in TN.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

most larger farm markets require ins and should be helpful


----------



## MTINAZ (Jan 15, 2010)

I had no problem getting insurance from my state farm agent. General liablilty as well as auto and equipment.


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

MTINAZ said:


> I had no problem getting insurance from my state farm agent. General liablilty as well as auto and equipment.


Are you selling honey?
Is SF covering you for that?

SF has our homeowners ins and will cover our bees as a hobby.
Once we start selling they won't cover us.


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: VERY Difficult time finding insurance*

In our ongoing quest for insurance we have been turned down by three more companies:

Lititz Mutual
Westfield 
Donegal
Talked with a Nationwide agent again who seemed positive they could insure me.
Am waiting to hear back from her.

It seems like the Underwriters get real scared when you talk about pollination so I limited the exposure to hives on our property and selling honey.
Sheesh!
What a time... :kn::kn:


----------



## stripstrike (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: VERY Difficult time finding insurance*

Try Farm Family dot com. They have my insurance, house with product and general liability for 8 yards and 60 hives. They have agents in PA.


----------



## awebber96 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: VERY Difficult time finding insurance*

Look into purchasing a $1,000,000.00 umbrella policy. It should insure you against any claim of negligence on your part that might injure someone (ex. someone, somehow gets sick from your honey or a bee stings someone and they have an allergic reaction).


----------



## cowdoc (May 15, 2011)

*Re: VERY Difficult time finding insurance*

I second the recommendation for Farm Family. Prior to this year, they were the one Farm Bureau would send you to because they were doing a lot of farm insurances. This year, Farm Bureau switched to having Nationwide as their provider. Our Farm Family rep told me it was to try to increase bodies that were members for their increased power in lobbying. Lots of the people in the cities might join Farm Bureau for the discount in car insurance Nationwide would give them. Farm Family continued the discount for their current Farm Bureau clients, has a good relationship with Farm Bureau, but understands the goal of Farm Bureau in trying to increase membership counts.


----------



## nortpete (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: VERY Difficult time finding insurance*

I know Bush Insurance in Cambridge Springs Pa. will sell you liability insurance for selling Honey. I am not sure if the will cover liability on on hives on another property or not, but it is worth a try.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: VERY Difficult time finding insurance*

Farm Bureau wrote my policy. But, I had to educate my agent and she had to make a few call first. Bees are considered live stock and normally covered under a farm policy.


----------



## krad1964 (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: VERY Difficult time finding insurance*

I also use Farm Bureau with a farm policy. I also double checked with my agent, the coverage extends to anywhere my farm operations occur, to include out yards on others property.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Allen said:


> I'd like liability coverage for selling honey


All the rest is pretty simple. This, on the other hand, requires product liability insurance.


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

Just heard from Nationwide (Farm Bureau). 
They will provide coverage for $690 for the following:
selling honey
bees on our property
bees on someone elses property (which isn't gonna happen right away anyways)

Farm Family came right out yesterday and spent some time here reviewing our options.
Am waiting to hear back from them.

Also waiting on Bush Insurance.

If FF and BI are close to the same price, am not sure what we will do.

Am I out of line thinking $690.00 is a bit much?
I'm curious what some of the other small operation honey sellers are paying.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Thats about twice what I'm paying. I would keep shopping.


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

Forgot to mention that Nationwide got that price thru First Financial Insurance.

I could see the cost of insurance causing some folks to go without and hope nothing happens.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

the price you pay will also depend on your credit rating. I pay about $300


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Check to see if ANPAC American National Property & Casualty offers policies in your state. Excellent rates including property, premises liability, products & completed operations liability, etc. Farm Bureau differs from one state to another. Here in Kansas, they had to write a special liability rider at minimum premium of $250 as bees & the prodcuts of the hive were a no-go for liabilty. My regular personal lines agent had to look for a special lines liabilty policy at $500 min. premium/year. ANPAC wrote the farm, home, and liability coverages for less $$ in a single package.


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

Bingo!!! 

We are getting coverage at a very reasonable rate through these folks:



> Timothy C. Weaverling, CIC,CISR,CWCA
> Reed, Wertz & Roadman, Inc.
> Regional Office of Keystone Insurers Group
> 702 W. Pitt Street
> ...


I found them through these folks: http://www.auto-owners.com/


Our premium is $265.00 and covers:
Selling honey
Bees on our property

If we expand operations to a remote bee yard, it just gets added on to the policy with no increase in the premium.

Now I can sleep again at night...


----------



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

If your insurance is being sold to someone else they're tacking on a profit for their greedy selves for doing nothing. The more policies go to a single insurance agent the better price they can likely do.


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

I have a policy from Farm Burea for just my bee operation. However I feel that the state beekeepers associtations should provide a group insurance policy option to its members. And as an added benefit it could adjust rates or coverage options for master beekeeping certification levels.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Allen do they only write insurance in PA?


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm not sure about that.
Here is contact info for another one that called me after I went with Keystone.
Funny thing though, he was googling beekeepers looking for insurance, saw this thread and backtracked me through my website.



> Jimmy SalmansField Underwriter
> Prime Insurance Company
> Phone: (801) 304-5557
> Fax: (801) 233-5257
> Email: [email protected]


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

We have a Country Squire policy with Farm Bureau with the farm umbrella package, plus a liability policy with Farm Bureau too. I am surprised Farm Bureau sent you to Nation Wide.
Dave


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

When I clicked on Farm Bureau for contact info it sent me to Nationwide.
Nationwide said Farm Bureau is part of their company.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

i was able to get product and additional liability with farmer's, not very expensive either.


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

JohnBeeMan said:


> I have a policy from Farm Burea for just my bee operation. However I feel that the state beekeepers associtations should provide a group insurance policy option to its members. And as an added benefit it could adjust rates or coverage options for master beekeeping certification levels.


Sigh- In your dreams John! But what a good idea though. The VSBA is not even registered with the State as an organization as far as I know nor with the IRS - they just keep collecting dues and increasing the price of attending meetings. Many other organizations have such an insurance arrangement such as the American Wine Tasting Society for example. If you are a member then all are covered at your event for liability. There are also other models of this. 

That being said- I found Farm Family to have the best policy- when combined with home owners insurance. less than $300 for 2 million liability. But technically it does not cover stings or sting injuries- covers liability related to honey, etc. and a few other things. Farmers Insurance even recommended them! Same exact thing as that outfit in Texas that advertises in the bee magazine but half the price and a local agent.


----------

